# My 3 Fatties



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

Well folks I have only done a couple of these, but as you all know once you start you are hooked....
I did 3 dirrerent kinds today. I didn't get pics of all the stages on all of them but I got some pretty good Qview...
Starting off with the Boudin fattie w/ Owens sausage


Ready to roll...


The bacon weave ( thin sliced)


All rolled up


#2 was a breakfast fattie, with potatoes, ham, cheese, and scallions wrapped in bacon weave. Not used to the Qview so didn't get any pics of that one in progress...

#3 was for the wife, green apple with butter, cinnamon sugar, and brown sugar. She didn't want the bacon weave (?), so I just rolled it in brown sugar and a little rub.

Here they are on the grill


Here is the apple..


Here is the ham and potatoe..


And last but not least...The Boudin fattie!! It was awesome good. They all were good but this one was the s*#@t!!


Well guys thats all for today, thanks for looking!


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice. I just happen to have some Zummo's and some Owen's in the freezer. I see a boudain fattie in my near future. The Qview gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

It sure came out good, a little hard to slice but it is all going to the same place!!


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks awesome....wish I could taste them!


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a Meateater but them apple jobs look great!


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

My idea of a "healthy" fattie for the wife!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 3, 2010)

Love me some Boudin...Nice job


----------



## treegje (Mar 3, 2010)

Man that all looks great...


----------



## caveman (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for the no bacon, apple fattie qview.  Heck, I wasn't thinking out of the box for wifey.  I just thought, roll it in bacon.  (She is on a turkey bacon kick which does not roll well for fatties.  Or my hands are too big.)  But apples, cinnamon & brown sugar?  With some buckwheat?  Hmmmm..........the box is looking further away now.


----------



## danielh (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are so creative with these.  Great Job!


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I got up this morning and she was eating it on a beagel!


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks great,,,I have some boudin we hijacked from when we had to move from texas...Wife brought it back in the luggage from x-mass. Gonna give this a try next week...thanks...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Great job, I like the mix, and the boudin, looked great, I wish they sold that by me.


----------



## grogger27 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good job, and way to be creative with the green apple, cinnamon, and brown sugar fattie.


----------



## cheapchalee (Apr 12, 2010)

Great looking fatties, it amazing what you can do with those things.

Charlie


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't wait to try a fattie!  Those look awesome, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## captsly (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and points!! They get easier to make everytime you do them, just got to come up with some new ideas now.....


----------



## wildflower (Apr 12, 2010)

some box your in


----------

